# Recurve Backpack Recommendations



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Have had the City Pack for about a year now, and I'm still not comfortable with the amount of room I seem to have lost. It does have a weatherproof cover which comes in handy. There's nothing like opening up a traditional bowcase and everything is "there", vs. digging through various pockets and different places you hope you remember where you stuck pieces and parts. I took all my small pieces, and put them in Pelican waterproof/crushproof boxes which helped my organization. It is nice to sling it over your back, and then have two open hands when carrying gear. It seems rugged enough, but I'd be wary to venture through airline baggage with it. I'm sure some have, and I would be interested to know how they fare. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

^^^
Great feedback on the Aurora product. Thanks!


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

*Aurora*

I got an Aurora a couple months ago. It is a little easier to assemble a bow and find the parts in an SKB like I had before, but the Aurora is much lighter, eaier to carry and actually carries more. It's a well-thought-out design with many pockets etc. I'm still figuring out how to the most effeicient way to use it. Currently, I put the limbs in limb bags and use on of the two big zip pockets for the riser and put the sight bag, strings, stringer, etc. in the other. 
I've seen a Sebastian Flute case as well (on AltServices site). 
Most models do not include an arrow tube, and I have to squeeze my stabilizer in a cardboard shipping tube, though most people put them in the arrow tube as well (my carbon multi-rod type doesn't fit so well). 
We'll see how it holds up, though it seems robust.


----------



## joel knight (Dec 9, 2009)

i have the hoyt. its been working good i fit my 70inch set up in,arrows,stabiliser,sight,spotting scope and bow stand i usually just carry my quiver with me but it could easily fit in.


have a look at this website for more details and better pictures.



hope that helps.


----------



## joel knight (Dec 9, 2009)

sorry had to have 5 posts for link.
here it is again. also with the hoyt all my gear weighs alot but the padding and design is really comfy and feels like theres no wheight on my back.

http://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/p/HYRBP/Hoyt+Recurve+Backpack.html


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

There are a couple of other things to remember. You need to purchase the adjustable arrow tube, and if your quiver rig is too big, you'll be scratching your head where to stash it. Like JK said, I just carried my quiver rig already put together.:smile:


----------



## TheShadowEnigma (Aug 16, 2008)

I have the City Pack Junior, and I really like it. I would never take it on a plane or other place where someone would be rough handling it (I'd take nothing but a hard cover case for something like that) but for me it's great. Everything fits into it (Riser, Limbs, Stabilizers, Quiver, arrow tube, etc etc) just perfectly. It has a handle on either side so you can carry it length wise too almost like a suit case when you don't have it on your back. I would definitely recommend the Aurora.

The only thing that the Aurora might not fit (And the City Pack is bigger then my Junior, so keep that in mind) from your list is the case for your sight. I put my sight into one of the pockets without the case, because the case is too big. It has straps to keep the sight from moving, so I'm not worried about it though.

I believe I have heard people say that the Hoyt one is good too. I don't know about the legend, but the legend looks just like the Hoyt in my opinion.


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Great info - thanks all!

The Legend is very intriguing - I saw a decent review here:

http://www.archers-review.com/archery-kit/legend-protour-backpack

I agree it looks very similar to the Hoyt. I also noted that they don't seem to list a US dealer but I do have an email into their tech support to confirm.


----------



## MickC (Feb 26, 2006)

I like my hoyt backpack - got it from Lancaster and must say they are the best when it comes to purchasing recurve items.
would recommend the hoye it is big enough to hold everything you need for a shoot. One thing i dont like is that the sureloc case for my sight doesn't fit well.
That aside it looks cool and functions as expected.
defiantly a 3.5 out of 5 for me just because it should come with an arrow tube and be prices at $69.


Mick
Archeryforbeginners.com


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

I've got Legend's. Absolutely love it. Has a waterproof covering and has the room to carry all my crap. It comes with an arrow tube as well. Very nice backpack.


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

^^^

May I ask where you purchased the Legend pack from?


----------



## JayInCa (Jul 20, 2009)

I use the Aurora and my son uses the Hoyt pack. They are really the same pack with very minor differences (aside from the big Hoyt logo, of course). I prefer the arrangement of pockets on the Aurora, but its a very minor thing. The bags hold a lot; I carry two sets of limbs, one riser, quiver, stand, and a spare sweatshirt in there, along with tools and spare parts in the front pockets (and pencils, score pads, snacks, camera, etc...)

You need to develop a routine for setting up and then repacking after shooting, so everything goes into the same place each time and in the right order, otherwise you will be searching for things. Both bags are well made. Do get the adjustable length arrow tube and your long stab will fit in there, along with enough arrows for the practice/competition.

They are actually much better "backpacks" than they need to be. I don't expect to be carrying my gear miles to get to a range, but this pack has all the right padding and adjustments for a long hike.


----------



## TheShadowEnigma (Aug 16, 2008)

That is true. The backpacks are very comfortable. Once you get the straps adjusted, it is just as comfortable as any backpacking pack I've ever had and more so than any school backpack I've ever had.


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

It appears Aurora makes smaller zippered cases in geometric shapes. Does anyone use these cases within the Aurora backpack?


----------



## TheShadowEnigma (Aug 16, 2008)

I've never heard of them, but I pack everything in really snuggly in my City Pack Junior so I wouldn't need them anyways.


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Again great info - thanks


----------



## CJSdrftFLAT (Dec 5, 2007)

I use a baseball bag. everything fits and I mean everything including quiver scope and tripod. All for $15. They have ones with backpack straps and wheels for $50


----------



## bowgirl5 (Aug 6, 2008)

I use the Hoyt backpack.
Very light weight. And good for rain (comes with a silver rain-poncho-ish thing that is shaped for room for your arrow tube) that has an elastic bottom to it that comes up aroung the base of the bag to keep it dry, while leaving the back (back straps) exposed for your convenience. I stood out in the pouring rain waiting for a bus with that bag, and the only water it saw was when the water leaked off my umbrella, onto the waterproof cover, then down my back  Remember you do have to get your own arrow tube for it, but it's got a drawstring/clip fabric piece to keep your arrow tube tight. There's also a side pocket up top that goes deep down the side that I use to hold my stab. 
Open it up, you have two main zipper pockets- one for your riser, the other for the limbs. I don't really like that sometimes the riser bag messes with my clicker, but that's because my clicker's weird  I have it marked down on the plate so I can adjust it if necessary. 
After a while of using my hand towels to cushion my sight in the case, I got a sight case that slides right in front of the two zippered pouch parts, then it has the double zip up the side. Also, next to the two pouches, theres room for targets and such.
On the front: Big pocket, with a bunch of small pouches for the little stuff you don't need to carry in a quiver pouch (I keep glue, extra knocks, stringer, etc.). Your quiver may also fit in there. If it doesn't there's plenty of places on the bag outside that you can hang your quiver. 
On the larger pouch is a smaller pouch that has a bunch of pencil slips and bigger pockets. I used a pencil slip for my T-square. I keep my glasses and such in this pouch. 
Plenty of room, and a great bag.


----------



## roy NL (Jan 16, 2006)

I've got the aurora city pack and i'm realy happy with it. It's pretty tough... i took it with me on a plane once, stuffed clothes between my archery stuff, pulled over the rain shield thing and tied two straps around it... my bow was safe and my bag dindn't break like two of my plastic cases did before.

This is also a nice option
http://www.soma-archery.com/contents/product/case.php


----------



## mcvang (Nov 29, 2009)

There are a series of pics of Aurora Dynamic City Pack at Texas Archery. Just click on the backpack image.


----------



## mcvang (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry, here the link:

http://www.texasarchery.org/eletters/20060311.htm#article4


----------



## BloodyCactus (Feb 15, 2010)

mcvang said:


> Sorry, here the link:


thanks for the aurora pics link, I've been looking for something like this too, and these pics were great.


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes great Aurora post indeed!


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

I also have the Hoyt Backpack. I was able to get everything in it except for my sight case (sure-loc). It's great for schlepping things for short distances, but when I found myself with 3 hours to kill and no place (no car) to put it - it got pretty heavy. The next day, I got a luggage rolling thingee - you know the little fold up frame with wheels - and strapped it to that. Much better on my back and shoulders.


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Sounds like I can't make a bad decision on these backpacks.....


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Anybody use any of these backpacks as airline carry-ons, or are they too large for carry-on?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

andyman1970 said:


> Anybody use any of these backpacks as airline carry-ons, or are they too large for carry-on?


Well, the first question is how the TSA deals with archery gear as carry on. I'd expect they would be less than keen on letting you take your full rig on board.

That aside, the city pack Jr. is pretty compact.


----------



## Aggie07Shooter (Nov 24, 2008)

Does anyone know if a 27" riser fits well in any of these backpacks?


----------



## Brock Samson (Jul 13, 2009)

Aggie07Shooter said:


> Does anyone know if a 27" riser fits well in any of these backpacks?


A great question! I'm curious about this as well. I couldn't find anything (at all) on the manufacturer's sites, and the descriptions on the sales sites don't clarify this either.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

My 27" Luxor fits nicely in my Aurora pack. Works good on a bike too.


----------



## Brock Samson (Jul 13, 2009)

Good to know! My shop just got one of the Hoyt packs in, so I'll bring my 27" GMX down there as soon as I can (hopefully they don't sell it too fast!) and I'll post my results.


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

the sebastian flute pack comes with a sight case, adjustable arrow tube, rain fly, and pockets on the sides for v-bars and your bow stands.
I can put two complete setups in mine, despite them being aerotecs. It has divided and padded slots to divide the risers and limbs, and when I carry only one set-up I use the two empty slots for my spotting scope and my tri-pod.
I usually put my long stabilizer in the hole with the arrow tube because I don't like to put beiters in the arrow tube to mess up my spin wings. 
Its got two pockets on front, one for a short quiver and another with a bunch of little pockets inside it for all the other junk. 
Its a big, well padded bag that will most definitely hold all your stuff and I do recommend it :thumbs_up


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Try putting your arrows in a golf club separator tube and then put that tube into the larger tube. It keeps the stabilizer from clanging with your expensive arrows and touchy fletches. The separator tubes are less than $2 from any golf store.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Try putting your arrows in a golf club separator tube and then put that tube into the larger tube. It keeps the stabilizer from clanging with your expensive arrows and touchy fletches. The separator tubes are less than $2 from any golf store.


Nice Gabe!! That's a great idea. Thanks!:thumbs_up


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Try putting your arrows in a golf club separator tube and then put that tube into the larger tube. It keeps the stabilizer from clanging with your expensive arrows and touchy fletches. The separator tubes are less than $2 from any golf store.


Great idea Gabe!! Now if we can just get Hoyt and the other manufacturers to put wheels on the bags and make them like a rolling duffle - life would be good.....:archer:


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Try putting your arrows in a golf club separator tube and then put that tube into the larger tube. It keeps the stabilizer from clanging with your expensive arrows and touchy fletches. The separator tubes are less than $2 from any golf store.



Gabe, that was such an incredible idea, I think you should be President of the Northern. Congratulations, we need people like you as President.:thumbs_up

Question is: Who's gonna be your Vice.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*Archery Backpack*

What's the price on this backpack? Is it available in USA or through AlternativeSportingServices?



voxito said:


> the sebastian flute pack comes with a sight case, adjustable arrow tube, rain fly, and pockets on the sides for v-bars and your bow stands.
> I can put two complete setups in mine, despite them being aerotecs. It has divided and padded slots to divide the risers and limbs, and when I carry only one set-up I use the two empty slots for my spotting scope and my tri-pod.
> I usually put my long stabilizer in the hole with the arrow tube because I don't like to put beiters in the arrow tube to mess up my spin wings.
> Its got two pockets on front, one for a short quiver and another with a bunch of little pockets inside it for all the other junk.
> Its a big, well padded bag that will most definitely hold all your stuff and I do recommend it :thumbs_up


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

titanium man said:


> Gabe, that was such an incredible idea, I think you should be President of the Northern. Congratulations, we need people like you as President.:thumbs_up
> 
> Question is: Who's gonna be your Vice.


Rick McKinney already nominated me for comptroller. Inside info here. Dubious math and a quick pen.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Rick McKinney already nominated me for comptroller. Inside info here. Dubious math and a quick pen.


Always good to be proactive.


----------



## BloodyCactus (Feb 15, 2010)

lizard said:


> What's the price on this backpack? Is it available in USA or through AlternativeSportingServices?


Do NOT buy the SF backpacks, QA is AWEFUL. everyone on AIUK has sticking come undone, zips busting out, straps falling off. I have one, I have stitching coming undone etc, no zips busting out.

and mine only gots 10 steps from house to car, and 10 steps from car to range  these things are piss poor. design is good, but quality is atrocious.

I'm trying to get my hands on the legend pro tour but stocks are low everywhere they just sell out.


----------



## Brock Samson (Jul 13, 2009)

*27" riser approved!*

I am happy to report that after checking the Hoyt backpack with my 27" GMX, not only does it fit, there's actually room to spare! That said, there was nothing else in the pack, but there was no problem with the fit in terms of length of the riser. Getting all of your gear in there is the Tetris puzzle only you can solve....


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

BloodyCactus said:


> Do NOT buy the SF backpacks, QA is AWEFUL. everyone on AIUK has sticking come undone, zips busting out, straps falling off. I have one, I have stitching coming undone etc, no zips busting out.
> 
> and mine only gots 10 steps from house to car, and 10 steps from car to range  these things are piss poor. design is good, but quality is atrocious.
> 
> I'm trying to get my hands on the legend pro tour but stocks are low everywhere they just sell out.


Used mine a good bit and I cant complain about the quality, it's fine, all thats gone wrong with mine is that I lost one of the drainage hole trim pieces (big deal haha). True enough, I dont overload mine enough to bust zippers and definitely not the straps. And I've carried a full aerotec setup, my bogen tripod, 80mm scope, actually everything you could possibly need besides a chair in it many times. I got mine from altservices and would without a doubt buy another


----------



## larcher90 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm also currently in the market for a backpack case, and happily the shop in Paris that I'm currently using is very good about letting me swap cases. I first got the Legend, but I really disliked the lack of a waist strap, because backpacks always make my shoulders sore without a waist strap. I also didn't like that there was only one smaller pocket other than the main one, and I found that it was not well supplied with inner pockets to put everything away in. However, it was a really good size, not too deep.
Yesterday I swapped the Legend for the Aurora City Pack, which I like much more in terms of the availability of pockets, but honestly I think that the pack is too large for my 5"3 tiny-ness. Everything fits with room to spare, but it feels more floppy than the Legend did, and the top of the bag is as tall as I am when it's on my back. However, there is a waist strap, which is a big step up, and I'm just back from a day wandering around Paris doing errands, wearing this on my back, and am feeling no averse effects.
I actually now want to swap for the City Pack Junior, which I had initially overlooked because I didn't realize that there was a spot to put the arrow tube, though I worry a little about fitting everything inside; particularly my quiver, which is sewn out of sheets of duct tape and really can't be folded or squashed, because the creases stay in the duct tape and don't look so great. Sadly, my shop won't have the Junior for at least two weeks, but they're letting me keep the City Pack (Senior?) until they get the smaller one in.

For the TSA, I've heard that a riser is actually a weapon of some sort, because it's a large chunk of metal that you could bash someone over the head with, and I'd imagine they wouldn't be too happy with the arrows either. When I fly between France and the US, I put all my stuff--arrow tube, riser and limbs primarily, the other things are small enough to go in a shorter bag--in a soft duffle bag, protected on the bottom by a row of shoes, and just pack them in very tightly with clothes so that they won't move and won't get dented, because the clothes crush instead. I've done this a few times and haven't had any trouble.


----------



## Shiloh13 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a 25" riser and it barely fits in the zip up pockets in the main compartment on the Aurora "City". Might fit inside the main compartment in a riser bag, by itself. For my use, I love the Aurora for the reasons mentioned above.

The "City Jr." bag is the same basic size as the "City" bag in height and depth. It is just not as wide. Arrow tube outside instead of inside, and they cut the case width accordingly. Less organizer pockets in the front pockets as well.

Trad Tech lists the Legend bag on their website. Trad Tech is a subdivision of Lancaster.


----------



## Phyrmon (Mar 5, 2011)

I have the hoyt and really like the amount of room. I can even get my spotting scope in with no problem. Great for riding a bike to the range. Pretty stoked to get it from a trade show for $60 instead of $99 online.


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Anybody check out the new Easton backpack?

http://www.eastonarchery.com/products/target_accessories


----------



## Wotanubis (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting a Hazard 4 sling pack of some type


----------



## arrowyn (Jul 4, 2013)

I like using non archery brands. I tend to stay away from archery packs / cases because they're more expensive than equivalent. The golf club idea for arrows is awesome. I use a plastic art tube (for delivering rolled up artwork) to hold my arrows and put socks in the ends to cushion the nocks and points, and egg crate foam for the rest of the stuff. 

There was another post where someone used a baseball team duffle bag and a arrow tube (pvc) in the bat compartment etc . . .

for hard cases I find rifle cases are cheaper than Olympic cases, but the gun paranoia can be set off. An alternative is to use the hardshell case for luggage.

For flying do pack well, things get thrown around alot and get those tough cases (like pelican) . . .


----------

